# اللهجة اللبنانية: يا مشحرة



## ammarsa25

ماذا تعني يا مشحرة؟
وهل تستخد عند الصدمة أو الدهشة كما يقال مثلا بالانجليزية
Oh my God?
وهل هي لبنانية فقط أم شامية بشكل عام؟


----------



## momai

تعني تعيسة الحظ ومنها العبارة الأخرى يا شحاري أي يا لسوء حظي
ومنها أيضا الشحوار والذي يدعى بالسخام بالفصحى وأيضا طائر الشحرور أسود اللون


----------



## elroy

العبارة مُستخدمة في اللهجة الفلسطينية، والمعنى المقصود يعتمد على السياق. في أي سياق سمعتها؟


----------



## ammarsa25

elroy said:


> العبارة مُستخدمة في اللهجة الفلسطينية، والمعنى المقصود يعتمد على السياق. في أي سياق سمعتها؟



في فيديو لشخص كان يصور الانفجار الذي حدث في لبنان منذ ايام


----------



## Levantinelinguistics

العبارة مستخدمة في اللّهجات الشّاميّة عامّة. وهي من جذر ش-ح-ر وهو جذر اراميّ يدلّ على السّواد. ومنه يشتقّون "شحبر" أي اسودّ, وكلمة "شحار" للدّلالة على السواد. والمعنى واضح, كما سبق الذكر, يا لسوء الحظّ


----------

